# How do you code this.



## daniel (Apr 23, 2008)

Adenosine-Cardiolite stress test.

Thank you in advance.
Daniel
cpc


----------



## Davistm (Apr 24, 2008)

This sounds like a myocardial perfusion study using the cardiolite for imaging and adenosine to pharmacologically induce stress.  You will need to know if it was a single or multiple study and if it was done with wall motion and ejection fraction. Assuming the billing physician owns the equipment and bills globally, coding options are:

78464 or 78465     [single/multiple study]
93015     [stress test]
+78478     [wall motion]
+78480     [ejection fraction]
A9500     [cardiolite - carrier priced; paid per study dose up to 40 mCi.  To   determine units to bill divide total mCi used by 40 and round up].  
J0152     [adenosine, ASP priced per 30 mg]   

Terry


----------

